

Show HN: Find places to meet in the middle with your friends - loomtronic
http://www.wheretomeetup.com

======
pixellab
Nice start! What do you think about letting the users adjust the center point?
Would be cool to be able to drag and drop the center point on another
location. :-)

~~~
loomtronic
Interesting. I'm not sure if that is technically doable at this point, but I
will look into it.

------
andy_ppp
Yes, I think this is very useful; what data does it use?

~~~
loomtronic
It uses yelp for the locations and mapbox for mapping

